# Bristlenose and Bushynose Pleco?



## Natty (Apr 2, 2008)

Okay, I'm trying to find some bristlenose plecos and I call the petstore and the guy seems knowledgable.

It's a big store the size of costco and they carry all sorts of stuff.

Anyhow, the guy says he carries bushynose plecos, which I thought were another common name for bristlenose plecos. However, I asked him and he's like "no, they're different and the bristlenose cost 3x more around $30 each around 2-3 inch". 

So now I'm confused. 

He also said that bristlenoses don't really eat that much algae either, I had a bristlenose a long time ago but don't recall how much algae they eat and whether if they do eat a lot of algae and what algae do they handle. I would also think that each individual has a different personality.

Do bristlenoses really eat that much algae compare to the others like sailfins?


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

From everything I've read in the past, they're the same thing, Ancistrus sp. I'd ask the common name guru what the latin names are of the two "different" fish. Something tells me he's smoking cheap crack.


----------



## Natty (Apr 2, 2008)

eyebeatbadgers said:


> From everything I've read in the past, they're the same thing, Ancistrus sp. I'd ask the common name guru what the latin names are of the two "different" fish. Something tells me he's smoking cheap crack.


:hihi:

He's a nice guy though. But do bristlenoses really eat that much more algae than other plecos like sailfins?

Is the size the only plus in buying bristlenoses?


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

I've not had a sailfin, but my albino bristlenoses (their lack of color makes them hungrier!!!) do a good job of keeping algae off my driftwood. I don't get any GSA or anything growing on the glass, so they much on my wood :redface:, and eat algae discs. Personally, I'd keep some amano shrimp or ottos over a pleco if I was looking for algae control. I just think they're neat looking.


----------



## Lnb (Apr 15, 2008)

They are one in the same. I have lots of them. They do eat algae but not green spotted algae. They like the soft stuff, they do not eat hair algae, they didn't eat my BBA either. 

I put six juvies in a 55g with lots of algae and they cleaned it all in less than 24 hrs. Problem is as with all algae eaters is they learn very quicky about feeding time. Despite this they do a decent good job of cleaning a tank.

They stay a nice small size usually less than 5" at adulthood. I would never buy a "regular" pleco. Ounce for ounce ultimately, those *huge* guys will create more waste than they are worth.


----------



## Natty (Apr 2, 2008)

Hey, thanks for the quick thorough answers guys, appreciate it.

I mainly have problems with thread algae (I still don't know what this algae is but it grows as one long hairy type algae, but not in a group, just by itself. Many people say its thread/string algae so...I'm thinking maybe so), I'm planning to put some dwarf puffers in the tank very soon by the end of this week at the latest.

Do you guys think ottos will do the job? Anyone know of an effective thread algae eater, are the flag fish any good at it?

If I can find something that'll keep my thread algae down, I think I am good to go!

Thanks again.


----------



## Aubzilla (Mar 2, 2008)

I think Flying Fox are the only ones that eat the stringy stuff.


----------



## josh1604 (Mar 31, 2008)

yes american flag fish eat hair algae, also sae's are very good with hair algae, but stay away from the fake ones like AubLaw mentioned you dont want a flying fox you are looking for true sae's they are kind of hard to find though.


----------



## Natty (Apr 2, 2008)

I already got some true SAEs and they're not effective enough.....


----------



## Minsc (Jul 9, 2006)

http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/family.php?family_id=4

The common bristlenose is ancistrus sp.3.
Any of the other ancistrus will also have the common names of bristlenose or bushynose, so it could be any of them...


----------



## Manda99 (Apr 30, 2008)

I had a bristlenose and he did a great job cleaning up my glass. He did poop a LOT though. He died in a tragic incident where my filter clogged and I didn't replace him because his glass cleaning abilities didn't make up for his poop mess.


----------



## captain_bu (Oct 20, 2007)

I got a bristlenose 6 years ago for algae control and found it to be relatively useless. They are neat looking fish though, the rare times I get to see it. Mine grew to be about 4" or so. One thing I do not like about the bristlenose is that it uproots lots of plants just moving around the tank at night and I am almost sure he is the culprit that ate my downoi. Added a true SAE recently hoping it would eat thread algae and it showed zero interest. The SAE seems content to wait until food is introduced into the tank. Not saying these two species don't eat some algae but in my case it has been impossible to see any real benefit. What finally seems to have knocked the thread algae down to just about nothing was upping CO2 a bit and increasing circulation with a powerhead.


----------



## metageologist (Jan 10, 2008)

what ever you do do not get a sailfin pleco they are the equvilaent of placeing a bulldozer in your tank once they reach 4+inches. i know this because after work one nite i came home to find every single plant floating even my sword that had 6" roots.


----------



## valerietheangel (Jan 6, 2008)

Sailfin plecos aren't suitable for all but the largest aquariums. They're commonly called gibbies (for gibbiceps) and will reach AT LEAST". Commons aren't good either, I bought a 0.99 cent special at petsmart almost 12 years ago and he's now 14" long. 

Bristlenose are generally recommended for planted tanks because they stay relatively small (most around 5" max) and are herbivores. There are several different species (as someone else posted) and one of the prettier ones is ancistrus dolichopterous (black with a white line along the edge of the tail).

Clowns, flash plecos, and many panaques eat no algae at all and instead need a diet almost exclusively made up of driftwood. Be sure to check out planetcatfish or plecofanatics before you decide on a species.


----------

